# Recovery teams?



## Greg Boeser (Jan 19, 2020)

My son is building a Monogram 1/48 B-17 and wants to do a diorama of a crashed plane being gone over by a German recovery team. We bought a truck and some figures but I want to know who was responsible for enemy aircraft recovery and what their uniforms would look like and vehicle markings.

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Donivanp (Jan 19, 2020)

Luftwaffe!


----------



## fubar57 (Jan 19, 2020)

Hey Greg. PM me your email and I'll send you a gift


----------



## fubar57 (Jan 19, 2020)

► Photothread: Luftwaffe vehicles - Axis History Forum


----------



## fubar57 (Jan 19, 2020)

Is this your truck?






1/48 Military Miniature Series No.93 German Heavy Tractor SS-100 | eBay​


----------



## Greg Boeser (Jan 19, 2020)

No, just an Opel Blitz or something. Then we've got the Tamiya panzer maintenance crew.


----------



## Donivanp (Jan 19, 2020)

I'd look at Opel truck and maybe kubelwagon. Luftwaffe personnel in coveralls. There are a few sets and eduard has a set of Luftwaffe maintenance stands and ladders.
Found on eBay below. 
From Dragon 
Luftwaffe Day Fighter Ground Crew & Equipment Set - 1/48 Dragon - sealed/NIB

Airmodel Products 1/48 GERMAN LUFTWAFFE 1.50M AXLE STANDS Resin & PE Set

ICM has some Luftwaffe personnel in winter clothes as well.


----------



## Donivanp (Jan 19, 2020)

Vintage Bandai 1/48 "Maultier" Opel. Sd. Kfz. 4 Model Kit / WWII German Truck | eBay

FM Detail Sets, OPEL BLITZ 3T TRUCK, Resin Kit in 1/48 9702 | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 20, 2020)

Read this for the recovery teams German Luftwaffe Engineers - Axis History Forum

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 27, 2020)

This is how the german paperwork looked like.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------

